# Hi Guys!



## louise84 (Nov 13, 2008)

Thought I would join this forum as I am really interested in buying an Audi TT for my next car. I currently own a white Fiesta ST, before that I had a Focus ST-2 225ps..

Have always liked the MK1 Audi TT...

Has anyone got any pointers for when I start looking around to buy?

Not sure what spec to get, either 225 or 180. Dont want it to have more than 40,000 on the clock, any age 2002 onwards would be fine...

Lets hope I can find a good one...

Louise


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome if you are getting a TT over 5 years old make sure the cam belt water pump have ben changed no mater what the milage 
Then once you get your TT join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome , listen to Andy he knows whats what.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum , some very nice tt's in the for sale section on here 8)


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

225 all the way :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Or V6s :wink:


----------



## louise84 (Nov 13, 2008)

Well, ive seen this particular TT online at a dealers local to me for a few weeks now, so I decided to go view it and took it for a test drive... and WOW. Lovely looking car, rides lovely... the positioning will take some getting used to, but thats fine!

I pick my 2002 Audi TT 225 T Quattro up next Friday and cant WAIT!!!!

Its silver (the colour I wanted) with black leather and FSH and 40k on clock.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

congratulations Louise ,
look forward to the pictures 

Mark


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

